# How do I clean my IAC?



## Dagolfer (Dec 5, 2013)

Is there a guide that anyone knows of? I am not super mechanically inclined. The most I have done to this point is change my MAF. I have a 2001 Nissan Sentra 1.8L XE.

Thanks!


----------



## Dagolfer (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah I made it seem harder than it actually was. The biggest problem I ran into was the air intake hose was in the way of the screws holding the IAC. Even when removing once side of the intake hose I still didn't have enough room. So I am taking off the hose completely.


----------

